#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Ело Ринпоче. Прямая трансляция молебна Мандал Шива Пагсам Нима

## Чагна Дордже

Прямая трансляция молебна Мандал Шива Пагсам Нима состоится 31 мая 2015 года с 15.00. (время местное). Трансляция будет производится из главного зала дацана «Ринпоче Багша».

Московское время - 31 мая, 10.00, адрес сайта: http://yelo-rinpoche.ru

*Обращение досточтимого Ело Ринпоче*

Таши Делек!

Понимая непростую политическую обстановку в мире и, как следствие, сложную экономическую ситуацию в России, я проведу ритуал четырёхчастного подношения мандалы Арья Таре — Мандал Шива Пагсам Нима. Этот молебен будет проведён по тексту, составленному вторым Джамьян Шепой — Кунчогом Джигме Вангпо.

История написания этого текста такова: в одном из больших монастырей сложилась непростая ситуация. Общине не хватало не только книг и учебников, не было средств даже для поддержания монастыря и питания монахов. И в это время старшие монахи попросили досточтимого Кунчога Джигме Вангпо составить практику, благодаря которой можно было бы исправить положение. Отвечая на просьбы, Учитель написал текст Мандал Шива Пагсам Нима, и монашеская община приступила к практике. Поскольку среди монахов были те, кто действительно овладел буддийскими методом и мудростью, их практика была по-настоящему чиста, то через какое-то время результат был достигнут. Более того, кроме обретения средств на содержание монастыря, некоторые монахи, устранив препятствия, стали проявлять большие достижения в освоении Дхармы. Таким образом данная практика обращения к Арья Таре, вне всяких сомнений, является одним из действенных методов преодоления непростых экономических ситуаций и устранения препятствий к совершенствованию.

Мы, совместно с монахами нашего дацана, проведём большой ритуал Мандал Шива Пагсам Нима, и будем молиться о скорейшем выходе России из трудной экономической ситуации и устранении всех препятствий для процветания страны.

Это событие пройдёт в прямом эфире и будет транслироваться через наш сайт. Все желающие, где бы они ни находились, смогут увидеть этот ритуал и принять в нём участие. Это очень важно, поскольку таким образом мы объединим усилия.

Как и любая буддийская практика, ритуал Мандал Шива направлен на осуществление блага и пользы и основан на методе и мудрости.

Благо — это исполнение чаяний всех существ. Именно избавление существ от всех страданий и является целью буддийских практик, и, в частности, данной. Кроме этого, люди, которые вместе с нами примут участие в молебне, преследуют и какие-то свои личные цели, такова жизнь. Если цели благие, это совсем не плохо. Благосостояние и благополучие семьи, здоровье, профессиональный успех можно назвать осуществлением пользы данной практики.

Чтобы молитвы исполнились, мы должны полагаться на метод и мудрость. Иначе сколько бы раз мы ни повторяли этот молебен или мантры Арья Тары или какие-то другие мантры, результата скорее всего не будет.

Методом осуществления является порождение в уме любви, сострадания и твёрдого намерения никогда не отступать от принесения блага и пользы всем существам без исключения. Кроме этого, методом осуществления является однонаправленность ума. То есть не отвлечение ума на посторонние объекты, а всецелая сосредоточенность на предмете и смысле, в данном случае, текста Мандал Шива Пагсам Нима в течение всего молебна.

Мудростью, на которую мы должны опираться, осуществляя данную практику, является понимание пустотности и взаимозависимости всех феноменов. Если у вас есть некоторый практический опыт понимания пустоты, это очень хорошо. Тогда вы должны опираться на это понимание. Если же такой опыт незначителен, то размышляйте о взаимозависимости всех феноменов. Такое размышление также будет мудростью, на которую можно опираться. Мудрость даёт нам понимание того, что феномены взаимозависимы и непостоянны.

Таким образом, сочетая безупречный метод и мудрость, дарованные Бхагаваном Буддой, опираясь на чистое намерение и веру, мы сможем осуществить цель нашей практики, создать причину для изменения к лучшему.

Если намерения будут чисты, а ум, опирающийся на мудрость, не будет отвлекаться во время всего молебна, мы безусловно достигнем результата. Как достигли его те монахи из большого монастыря.

Итак, мы проведём прямую интернет-трансляцию молебна Мандал Шива Пагсам Нима, считая это очень важным в данное время. И посвятим накопленные заслуги благу всех существ, достижению мира и взаимопонимания на нашей планете, устранению всех препятствий для достижения великой страной Россия экономических и гуманистических высот.

Ело Ринпоче

Источник: http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/news/arya_tara_ritual/

----------

Lion Miller (29.05.2015), Гошка (31.05.2015), Мария Дролма (30.05.2015), Нико (29.05.2015), Эделизи (29.05.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

Подскажите, как выйти на трансляцию, нигде не вижу ссылки.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Подскажите, как выйти на трансляцию, нигде не вижу ссылки.


Скорее всего, вот здесь будет трансляция:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4XNrx79FWw

----------


## Мария Дролма

Благодарю.

----------


## Мария Дролма

Какая жалость, у меня не работает трансляция.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Может быть есть еще и текст молебна?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Какая жалость, у меня не работает трансляция.


Недавно перестала работать, да.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Может быть есть еще и текст молебна?


"Источник блага и счастья":https://yadi.sk/i/cqpuLLXNgux6p. Там есть "Четыре высшие мандалы"

----------

Chhyu Dorje (31.05.2015), Ильят (02.06.2015), Мария Дролма (31.05.2015)

----------

